# Lms 3990 Mill



## Brentb1 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just bought a 3990 mill and a 7" x 10" precision lathe. I have never used a lathe or a mill so I really have no clue where to start. I have been looking at threads but I am not familiar with the lingo or the tooling so it is somewhat like reading French. I have watched some videos by Frank Hoose that I like but I am wondering if anyone has a link or something that shows the basics or where to start?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well you are in the right place.  Welcome to the wonderful world of machining.  You are getting a good start by reading and reviewing videos.
Becareful and take your time.  There are a lot of ways to get seriously hurt.  Take a little extra time to keep the machine and work space clean.  You'll experience plenty of frustration, don't let it get to you.  With this activity, you need to keep your head in the game, don't get distracted, don't rush, ask lots of questions.  I have been involved in this activity for over 30 years, as a home hobby guy, and loved nearly every minute of it.  I started with a couple high school shop classes, then some night school classes, bought a machine and have been learning ever since.   Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 30, 2015)

I've seen Harbor Freight's mini-lathe which I liked the design. Never used a mini-mill/drill. My experiance is with heavier Knee-mills and larger lathes. The principle operations are the same.  Feel free to ask questions, there are no dumb one just those not asked.  There are many levels of experienced machinist/owners on here.

Do you plan on mounted your new machines on stands or bench? If you are considering bench mounted build it thick top and strong cross-braces.  I watched This Old House segment where they took either 1/2" or 5/8" thick plywood and cut it in half (2' wide) then used a good construction glue sandwich the two sections together.  Do a Google search to see if there are better plans.  I forgot to mention this was wall mounted bench top.

Again Welcome to the Group


----------



## Franko (Dec 30, 2015)

You'll never learn everything first before you make some cuts. It helps to have some projects in mind that you plan to make. My first lathe was a 7x10 lathe to make some small stepped axles. A very good simple first project. Bushings are another good first project. I'd recommend to get a fair quality carbide insert lathe tool set (There is usually 5 bits in them), and a set of high speed steel end mills for your mill. 3/8" tools will work nicely on that small lathe.

You will need something to clamp work in your mill. Little machine shop sells several inexpensive vices that work quite well on that small mill. A small clamping set could be useful. Be sure you measure the T-slots on the mill table and order one that will fit them. You might get a few T-nuts to use to bolt down a vise.

You'll need an assortment of brass shims to adjust the height of your lathe tools. 1/2" wide strips of varying thickness like you can get in a hobby shop.

The A2Z quick change tool post that Little Machine Shop sells is a very useful addition to your lathe. They have height adjustment nuts so you won't need shims.

Some guys on the forum don't like carbide lathe tools, but I think for a beginner, they are the way to go. You can do just about everything with them, including threading. Once you've made some parts and get comfortable with the processes, you can branch out and try to grind some tools. Inserts are usually good and sharp right out of the box and tough. It takes a while to wear them out. Keep things simple at first. I wouldn't recommend brazed carbide tools. I've never seen a sharp one out of the box.

You'll need some practice material to start with. Find some pieces of aluminum rod and angles and flats. Delrin machines very nicely and is fairly soft. Then, jump in and make some cuts. I remember being scared to death the first time I cranked a tool into a rod of brass on my lathe. Start with light cuts and work your way in to see how much you can cut on a pass. The main thing to remember is don't crank a tool into your chuck.

Fortunately, the mill and lathe you have are small. You are fairly safe from the most horrible things that can happen with these tools. You lathe isn't likely to yank an arm off like a big one can. Your mill isn't much more dangerous than a drill press. Be careful with them and proceed cautiously.

Have fun. When you confront a problem, try to find the answer here or on uTube. You'd be surprised how many people have made a video that will answer almost any specific problem.


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 30, 2015)

YouTube is your best friend.
There are some amazingly good machinists who have put together some really quality and informative videos.
I have never watched any of Frank Hoose's videos, they seem to mostly cover the anatomy of the machinery and basic set up. Something that is commonly lacking in many of the other channels.
A big favorite for the hobbyist is MrPete
https://www.youtube.com/user/mrpete222/videos
He is a retired shop teacher and covers just about every possible thing you can imagine. He is a clone of my old shop teacher, so I kind of hate watching his videos...

I am in the camp of avoiding carbide on small hobby machines, but I realize that learning to grind tools at the same time you are learning to use the machines is a bit overwhelming.
My favorite channels for the basics are
Tom's Techniques
https://www.youtube.com/user/Figbash3/videos
He covers a great but very understandable detail using tooling, and grinding of the tooling. He is a retired tool maker
That Lazy Machinist
https://www.youtube.com/user/THATLAZYMACHINIST/videos
He has an odd sense of humor, and is a bit stiff. He is technically one of the most knowledgeable people on YouTube. He is also a retired tool maker

I just have a big softie for Adam Booth
https://www.youtube.com/user/Abom79/videos
He is just a very competent machinist and a very pleasant human. You will often head people make jokes about machining really big things or really big tools as being Abom sized.

My favorites in general are
Stephan Gotteswinter
https://www.youtube.com/user/syyl/videos
He is a young German who works in a prototype shop and is extremely talented. He actually sold his CNC mill so he could use a manual machine. He does work we can all aspire too.
Clickspring
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/videos
He is a hobbyist, and even if clock making has no interest for you, he is still worth watching. He videos are amazingly well edited, and he does amazing work with machines that are about the same as yours (except his clockmakers lathe). He also makes videos about the tools he makes to continue his clock projects. You will learn a lot about how to run your machines and do very quality work from watching him.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 30, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> YouTube is your best friend.
> There are some amazingly good machinists who have put together some really quality and informative videos.
> I have never watched any of Frank Hoose's videos, they seem to mostly cover the anatomy of the machinery and basic set up. Something that is commonly lacking in many of the other channels.
> A big favorite for the hobbyist is MrPete
> ...



I would add Tom Lipton at Ox Tools on YouTube as well. He is buddies with many of the guys list above and is a very experienced metal worker, not only in machining but welding and sheet metal fabrications. His best trait is that he is a tooloholics like myself!


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 30, 2015)

You did not mention anything about tooling.  LMS has some nice starter kits.   I have the LMS 3960, nice mill in its class.  Even though mine has the spring for the Z,  I've been pleased with it.


----------



## Brentb1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I really would like to thank you all for your replies, I will be watching all the videos above. I should have mentioned that I ordered the tooling kit from LMS it is the 289.00 kit. I also ordered a keyless chuck which I am not sure is a good chuck or if I should have ordered the other one. I cannot believe how excited I am to get this mill, I just wish I had a mentor that could help show me some things in person. I think it was said best above, just start milling. I have a bunch of old simplicity 9020 tractors 2 have front loader 1 has backhoe and the others are just tractors. I bring that up because my first projects are going to be making bushings and try to make a shaft but I need to learn what metals are the best for a specific job. I think figuring out what type of steel aluminum to use and what the difference is between them. I am going to order the quick change tool post for the lathe in the next day or so. I talked to the shipping company today and the mill will be here between the 4th-6th.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 30, 2015)

Brentb1 said:


> I really would like to thank you all for your replies, I will be watching all the videos above. I should have mentioned that I ordered the tooling kit from LMS it is the 289.00 kit. I also ordered a keyless chuck which I am not sure is a good chuck or if I should have ordered the other one. I cannot believe how excited I am to get this mill, I just wish I had a mentor that could help show me some things in person. I think it was said best above, just start milling. I have a bunch of old simplicity 9020 tractors 2 have front loader 1 has backhoe and the others are just tractors. I bring that up because my first projects are going to be making bushings and try to make a shaft but I need to learn what metals are the best for a specific job. I think figuring out what type of steel aluminum to use and what the difference is between them. I am going to order the quick change tool post for the lathe in the next day or so. I talked to the shipping company today and the mill will be here between the 4th-6th.




Pick up a copy of the machinist handbook.  It is an absolute bible of machinist information.  I have the newest version, but all editions are worth their weight in gold to a machinist.  You can look up exactly what metal you should use for almost any application.  Look on Amazon or eBay for used copies.


----------



## Brentb1 (Jan 4, 2016)

brav65, I will be looking for the machinist handbook tonight. my mill will be here tomorrow morning and I cannot wait. I went to the scrap yard and picked up some steel and aluminum to practice with. They did not have much selection, the steel is 2.5" in diameter by roughly 3.5 length, alum. is 3/8 thick by 2" wide 2' long. I am not sure if I can use the steel on lathe as it my be to big. If anyone might have an idea of what I could make or ideas of what to do to practice I am open to anything. I did buy some tooling for lathe at HF which is the set that comes with the lathe and also 5pc indexable mini lathe set "only tooling they had".


----------



## brav65 (Jan 4, 2016)

One of the excersises I did with my lathe was to turn a cylinder to an exact diameter that I decided on before hand s well as facing both ends to create a perfect cylinder.  I practiced creating cubes on the mill by facing all 6 sides to end up with a cube of a predetermined size.  Both good practice as they are the process you will go through to start any project requiring precision results.  I also worked on drilling and taping holes in a precise location on each shape.


----------



## royesses (Jan 4, 2016)

Brentb1 said:


> I just bought a 3990 mill and a 7" x 10" precision lathe. I have never used a lathe or a mill so I really have no clue where to start. I have been looking at threads but I am not familiar with the lingo or the tooling so it is somewhat like reading French. I have watched some videos by Frank Hoose that I like but I am wondering if anyone has a link or something that shows the basics or where to start?



Brentb1 congratulations on your new machines. There is a tremendous amount to learn, but just one step at a time makes it easy. If you have a Vocational-Technical school nearby you might check on adult night classes with them. You might even be able to find someone in the class who is willing to come over and help get you started.  The 5 piece indexable lathe tool bits from harbor freight are actually pretty good. The brazed carbide tool bits they sell are not good at all. For some information on metals and what they  are used for:  
http://onlinemetals.com/
Click on the metal category you want For instance Bronze  C932 Bearing Bronze and they have a description of the metals uses. The same for all of the metals and plastics. Any further information can be had by a google search of the metal you are looking for. If you sign up for online metals emails, they will send you coupon code every month for 10% to 20% off.

 For first time use of the lathe and vertical mill/drill acetal plastic is fun and easy to machine.  It also works great for light duty bushings. It is very forgiving of beginners mistakes. Don't ask me how I know.

There are many very talented experienced machinists/craftsman here on this forum.  They don't look down on beginners and are loaded with tips and tricks. They can answer just about any question you have. Don't be afraid to ask. This is perhaps the best forum on the internet.

Welcome aboard.
Roy


----------



## joshua43214 (Jan 4, 2016)

Brentb1 said:


> brav65, I will be looking for the machinist handbook tonight. my mill will be here tomorrow morning and I cannot wait. I went to the scrap yard and picked up some steel and aluminum to practice with. They did not have much selection, the steel is 2.5" in diameter by roughly 3.5 length, alum. is 3/8 thick by 2" wide 2' long. I am not sure if I can use the steel on lathe as it my be to big. If anyone might have an idea of what I could make or ideas of what to do to practice I am open to anything. I did buy some tooling for lathe at HF which is the set that comes with the lathe and also 5pc indexable mini lathe set "only tooling they had".



I think the book you are probably looking for is the Machinery's Handbook, otherwise known as the Bible. I suggest getting a large print edition if you get a new one. The standard sized print will strain even young eyes, and even the large print is fairly small.


----------



## Brentb1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for the reply , I will do those exercises. Thanks for clarifying the book title. So for dumb question number 1. "if this doesn't show I have never used a mill before" How do I attach the vise? I know it should be the most simple thing about this entire process but..... This is the vise that comes with the tooling kit from LMS, it comes with lets call them holders that have a stud which slides in the holes in vise. They are square and one side has a recessed hole which I assumed would face up, well when I do that the studs I use do not thread tight so I flipped it the other way and the studs seem like they will interfere with the work piece. Am I doing it wrong "probably"? The studs I was using came out of a clamp kit which again came with the tooling kit. I don't want to attach it wrong and have serious consequences. I know I am a total beginner but I really want to learn the correct way of doing things.


----------



## Brentb1 (Jan 5, 2016)

One other quick question, I do a lot of woodworking so I was thinking of a very simple project to start with and came up with making a reveal block out of alum. it is used to gauge the reveal of trim. I use three different reveal depths depending on the work so I will mill out say 1/4" on one end of the block and go about 1/8 deep. is this type of cut made with an end mill?


----------



## higgite (Jan 5, 2016)

Brentb1 said:


> Thank you for the reply , I will do those exercises. Thanks for clarifying the book title. So for dumb question number 1. "if this doesn't show I have never used a mill before" How do I attach the vise? I know it should be the most simple thing about this entire process but..... This is the vise that comes with the tooling kit from LMS, it comes with lets call them holders that have a stud which slides in the holes in vise. They are square and one side has a recessed hole which I assumed would face up, well when I do that the studs I use do not thread tight so I flipped it the other way and the studs seem like they will interfere with the work piece. Am I doing it wrong "probably"? The studs I was using came out of a clamp kit which again came with the tooling kit. I don't want to attach it wrong and have serious consequences. I know I am a total beginner but I really want to learn the correct way of doing things.



Look at the "Chris' Tips" tab on this web page. http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2675

Tom


----------



## Brentb1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the link. To be honest I thought that everything I would need would be included in the kit. No big deal I will run out and get some bolts and then good to go. Thanks again


----------

